# My arms hurt



## Xue Sheng (Sep 4, 2006)

Nothing serious I just started training Sanshou/Sanda again, the teacher and I have time in our schedules again and I spent about 30 minutes today beating up a tree. Palm strikes and forearm strikes followed by an application or 2 and let me tell you spend 30 minutes hitting a tree over and over again, although trees once again fear me, my arms and palms and me currently hate me. 

Just wanted to mention this to someone, thanks I feel better now.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 4, 2006)

Watch out, or you'll be put on some environmental nutcases hit list!

Glad to hear you are back into it!

Jeff


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 4, 2006)

Let us know if some Ents start coming after you....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 5, 2006)

Damn! That's gotta hurt. Good job keeping those trees in line.  

Seriously, glad you're training. Do you use any jow?


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Good thing you're not in The Land of Oz..Those trees hit back...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 5, 2006)

Remembe r tree's have feelings too you know, how would you like it if a tre hit you all day with forearm strikes.

No seriously glad you are back to training with your instructor sounds like your arm had a great day, what happened to the rest of the body?
Terry


----------



## Kensai (Sep 5, 2006)

Pfft! Pansy!


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

You wake up some ninja trained chimpmunk and you'll really be in for it...


----------



## Kensai (Sep 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> You wake up some ninja trained chimpmunk and you'll really be in for it...


 
Yep, Teenage Mutant Ninja Chipmunks.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 5, 2006)

Drac said:


> You wake up some ninja trained chimpmunk and you'll really be in for it...



Speaking of ninja chipmunks, I saw a video of one not too long ago..a real one, with a cat...will see if I can find it again.

**edit**

Here it is


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Speaking of ninja chipmunks, I saw a video of one not too long ago..a real one, with a cat...will see if I can find it again.


 
That was excellent...With all the high leaps I think that could ahve been a TKD chipmunk...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 5, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Watch out, or you'll be put on some environmental nutcases hit list!
> Glad to hear you are back into it!
> Jeff



Nah environmental nutcases tend to stay away from violent people... And if I am already beating up on trees.......



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> Let us know if some Ents start coming after you....



Not yet, but I am staying very alert when I am in the woods.



			
				Jaded Tigress said:
			
		

> Damn! That's gotta hurt. Good job keeping those trees in line.
> Seriously, glad you're training. Do you use any jow?



You just gotta let those trees know who the boss is or they will jump you when you least expect it.

And know I do not use jow and I can currently only type by resting my hands on the desk and depending heavily on spell check. the pads of my hands are a bit sore today and my arms have this strange relaxed feeling with an under current of PAIN. But I will have to get back hitting those trees tomorrow or they will start thinking I fear them and be after me.



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> Good thing you're not in The Land of Oz..Those trees hit back...



From my past experience they do a good job of hitting first here, see next response.



			
				terryl965 said:
			
		

> Remembe r tree's have feelings too you know, how would you like it if a tre hit you all day with forearm strikes.
> No seriously glad you are back to training with your instructor sounds like your arm had a great day, what happened to the rest of the body?
> Terry



THE TREES... FEELINGS... Those damn trees didn't care about my feelings when one fell on me about 4 years ago.... I'm just getting even.

As for the rest of the body it is currently fine. This is just the basic beginning stuff to the Police version of Sanshou, my instructor calls it Sanda. Hitting trees, push ups, pull ups, and surprising to me something similar to a  forms drill. But it is basically slow strikes with no stepping movement so I can figure out where the power comes from. Later I get into joint locks, throws, takedowns and sweeps, THEN the real pain begins. 



			
				Kensai said:
			
		

> Pfft! Pansy!



I am going to assume since you come from a country that calls an elevator a lift and the hood of a car is a bonnet that pansy means "big tough tree pounder". 



			
				Drac said:
			
		

> You wake up some ninja trained chimpmunk and you'll really be in for it...





			
				Kensai said:
			
		

> Yep, Teenage Mutant Ninja Chipmunks.



The chipmunks don't scare me so much it&#8217;s the dreaded Samurai woodpeckers I fear. 



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Speaking of ninja chipmunks, I saw a video of one not too long ago..a real one, with a cat...will see if I can find it again.



That was cool, I once saw a squirrel take on a Hawk and win too. But that wasn't a video that was in my neighbor&#8217;s back yard.

AND

I did not expect to be training yesterday and it came as a pleasant surprise to me, but it is very traditional, I get to practice this stuff for a few weeks and then we get back together and if I am doing good I am shown more.

And to add to this, Chen style is suppose to start the 21st so no more (to borrow from the Japanese) Ronin CMA guy. 

And thanks to all, it does feel good to be back training CMA.


----------



## Drac (Sep 5, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nah environmental nutcases tend to stay away from violent people... And if I am already beating up on trees.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
EXCELLENT POST....LMAO...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

Last night I went and beat up another tree just to show em who the boss is. 

But there is more to the story. 

My next door neighbor is an LEO with kids and one of his kids was outside watching mewell. beat up a tree. I can only imagine the conversation the next time I see my neighbor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Last night I went and beat up another tree just to show em who the boss is.
> 
> But there is more to the story.
> 
> My next door neighbor is an LEO with kids and one of his kids was outside watching mewell. beat up a tree. I can only imagine the conversation the next time I see my neighbor.


 
That should be interesting.


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nothing serious I just started training Sanshou/Sanda again, the teacher and I have time in our schedules again and I spent about 30 minutes today beating up a tree. *Palm strikes* and forearm strikes followed by an application or 2 and let me tell you spend 30 minutes *hitting a tree over and over again*, although trees once again fear me, my arms and palms and me currently hate me.
> 
> Just wanted to mention this to someone, thanks I feel better now.


 

Xue Sheng: reducing mighty oaks into his very own personal palm trees, one at a time.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 7, 2006)

I would like to know what the basis of the style you are pursuing.---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------jkd friend---------------------------------


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

crushing said:


> Xue Sheng: reducing mighty oaks into his very own personal palm trees, one at a time.


 
Actually I think these are maples. I have to work up the oak. They dont call them the Mighty oak for nothing you know





jkd friend said:


> I would like to know what the basis of the style you are pursuing


 
I am not sure what you mean by basis.

It is the police version of Sanshou also known as Sanda. 

This stuff I am currently doing it, for lack of better words, basic training. 
Pull-ups, push ups, sit-ups, etc. as well using a tree to strengthen the arms and legs as well as toughen them up. It is old school (as old school as Sanshou gets anyway) Sanshou training.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok Xue, 

I just got off the phone with Greenpeace.

They are on their way for you.

Jeff


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Ok Xue,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Greenpeace.
> 
> ...


 

I hear Greenpeace has already given Xue a nickname of 'The Once-ler'.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Ok Xue,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Greenpeace.
> 
> ...


 
BRING EM ON!!!!!

But you know now that I think about it&#8230; a bunch of Green Peace people circling my house with those little zodiac boats just to try and stop me from getting to the trees.

I live on top of a fairly high hill and watching them carrying those little boats while running around my house sounds pretty entertaining. And eventually they will tire, collapse and I will STILL get to beat up on the trees&#8230;. While they watch in exhaustion and there is NOTHING they can do about it&#8230;. Wow I guess I really am from the dark side.  

Thanks Jeff



crushing said:


> I hear Greenpeace has already given Xue a nickname of 'The Once-ler'.


 
Whoa... I had to look that up but I beg to differ

The Once-ler shows blatant disregard for the environment for the sake of profit

I show a blatant disregard for trees for reasons of vengeance... I'm doing this for free.... I will get even for the one that fell on me if it&#8217;s the last thing I do.


----------



## crushing (Sep 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Whoa... I had to look that up but I beg to differ
> 
> The Once-ler shows blatant disregard for the environment for the sake of profit
> 
> I show a blatant disregard for trees for reasons of vengeance... I'm doing this for free.... I will get even for the one that fell on me if its the last thing I do.


 
I'm sure the nickname was assigned based on results, not motivation.

Also, I love the picture you created of them carrying the little boats around trying to harrass you.


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> BRING EM ON!!!!!
> 
> But you know now that I think about it a bunch of Green Peace people circling my house with those little zodiac boats just to try and stop me from getting to the trees.
> 
> I live on top of a fairly high hill and watching them carrying those little boats while running around my house sounds pretty entertaining. And eventually they will tire, collapse and I will STILL get to beat up on the trees. While they watch in exhaustion and there is NOTHING they can do about it. Wow I guess I really am from the dark side


 
LMAO...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Watch out or I'll call PETA as well since you are disturbing the squirrels and birds that inhabit the trees.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

First a blamer of Lisa and NOW a whistle blower...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> First a blamer of Lisa and NOW a whistle blower...


Blaming Lisa is my job.

Blowing the whistle on Xue is just a hobby.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Watch out or I'll call PETA as well since you are disturbing the squirrels and birds that inhabit the trees.
> 
> Jeff


 
WHAT!!!! Just because Jackie Chan is speaking out for PETA you think Im scared. Ok maybe a little, but he would probably join in on tree beating anyway so BRING EM ON!!!!

And arent they the group that throws paint on fur coats of rich old people in Manhattan to make their point, but yet you dont see them showing up at a biker rally to throw paint on leather jackets and boots? So what makes you think theyll even approach me while Im beating up a tree? You have a better chance with the guys circling my house carrying Zodiacs. 

And besides I am still watching out for those Samurai woodpeckers and you obviously have never seen the squirrels in my neck of the woods http://gold.mylargescale.com/MikeReilley/squirrel with machine gun.jpg 



Drac said:


> First a blamer of Lisa and NOW a whistle blower...


 
I Know... I am beginning to wonder if it isn't really all HIS fault...

Or at least thats the rumor I'm spreading.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Blowing the whistle on Xue is just a hobby.


 
And beating up trees is my hobby....well not so much a hobby as it is a quest... well maybe not a quest....more like ruthless retribution or malicious behavior.... NO WAIT training... that's it I'm training.....




crushing said:


> I'm sure the nickname was assigned based on results, not motivation.



well then I guess I'm ok with this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

I was bored, tired and in my basement (early) this morning when I swear one of the steel support post was looking at me in a confrontational manor.... So I beat it like it was a tree. 

Yes my arms and hands hurt a bit, not as much as last weekend but I do not think I will do that again. Once I woke up I realized, this is not one of the brightest things I ever done. 

The post is fine, did not move an inch, but I had to wonder how long it would take until it did, so I am returning to keeping the trees in line, believe me around my house they need SOMEONE to show them who the boss is.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Once I woke up I realized, this is not one of the brightest things I ever done


 

NO?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I was bored, tired and in my basement (early) this morning when I swear one of the steel support post was looking at me in a confrontational manor.... So I beat it like it was a tree.
> 
> Yes my arms and hands hurt a bit, not as much as last weekend but I do not think I will do that again. Once I woke up I realized, this is not one of the brightest things I ever done.
> 
> The post is fine, did not move an inch, but I had to wonder how long it would take until it did, so I am returning to keeping the trees in line, believe me around my house they need SOMEONE to show them who the boss is.


 
Keep those trees in line my friend! :asian:

Someone has to right?


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 10, 2006)

You should come over to california and practice on our redwoods.

I dare ya, I double dare ya


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> NO?


I know... as surprising as this may sound, beating on the support that holds up your kitchen floor is just not the brightest thing in the world to do.

What have I learned? 
Xue should never decide to do martial arts training, that involves hitting things, before 6:30 AM ever again


Brian R. VanCise said:


> Keep those trees in line my friend!
> 
> Someone has to right?


Yes someone does and it is apparently up to those of us that train the police version of Sanshou. Which also makes me think that either I really do not want to get hit by a police officer in China or I really do not have to worry about it much because I, unlike a tree, can move. 
Either way the next time I am in China I really do not think I will test this to find out.



digitalronin said:


> You should come over to california and practice on our redwoods.
> 
> I dare ya, I double dare ya


No no no they don't have redwood trees in China and Sanshou comes from China as does my teacher so I don't think I am allowed to beat up on redwoods.... that and those damn things are huge....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2006)

On a serious note, I know that I am joking around a lot here about beating on trees, but in all honesty Sanda pretty damn cool.

It is an incredible combination of internal and external CMA and old and new concepts in training. 

More here if any are interested. (but be warned I get into Chen as well)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=613509#post613509

Sorry, I just didnt feel like typing that all here as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2006)

Due to a head cold I took a break from my quest to beat *ALL* trees into submission,  about 1.5 weeks. 

Today I went for a walk and I came across a pine tree that was just looking at me wrong. So I turned and slapped it around a bit. And apparently the first beating was not enough to teach it a lesson, because I swear as I was walking back by it without warning it took a swing at me (and just because it is a virtual hurricane in my area of the county had nothing to do with it) So I was forced to smack it around again. 

Although I am sure the people in the house whose backyard faces this tree didnt understand the severity of the situation nor did some of the patients of the near by hospital that may have seen me. I can say thats one tree that will think before it takes another swing at me I tell you.

Actually, this time my arms do not hurt anywhere as much as I expected after a week and a half off, actually they dont hurt at all. But my palms are very sore from the large number of palm strikes I had to unleash upon this Pine tree for its insolence. 

But my palms show no signs of damage they just sting a bit. Damn those pine trees are hard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2006)

An Update

I got a new heavy bag and I have moved my Sanda training indoor, I decided to give the trees a break for Christmas that and the EPA told me to cut it out. I will admit the heavy bag is not the same as a tree, basically it is softer and it moves where a tree is completely devoid of those qualities.

But there is one drill, actually the second drill my Sifu showed me, that I have not been brave enough to try on a tree and I was having trouble finding the correct power. I have described it before on MT but it is basically a punch over your shoulder (right arm, right shoulder also the same for the left) remember to keep your elbow in or your Sifu will put a Qinna hurtin on ya (Believe me you learn quick that way I knowow) then reverse direction almost as soon as you get to the targets face, nose, throat, etc. and do an elbow strike going downward and back. The idea is the punch, (more of a cross between a punch and a back hand) is more for shock value or distraction, if you hit thats good too. Generally the person behind you will do what can be done quickest, bend backwards, (got to love those reflex actions) thusly bringing their mid section or lower body closer to you and that is when you hit them with the elbow. Or it could be a hit in the face followed by an elbow to the mid section or groin depending on the height of the person behind you and how low you sink. 

But I am off track, I have not been training this on trees, I just cant get by the thought of my elbow slamming into a tree, ok maybe I'm being a wimp. But I started training it on the new heavy bag and I have found I had the power wrong, which could be why my Sifu has generally has said NO, THIS WAY I have been turning at the waist and the power comes from sinking, MUCH like Tai Chi, which I found rather amazing from an art like Sanda. 

Boy that was a long way to go just to say I have found a similarity between Sanda and Tai Chi.

Well Im done rambling, for now, in a long dead post

later


----------



## Kensai (Dec 31, 2006)

You been beating up on poor ol' trees again eh mate? Bully. 

Seriously though, glad you're enjoying Sanda. I've been back in training with my Wing Chun, after 3 months off it with my daughter (no energy to train!!). And I'm bruised and battered again. I love it. 

Let me know how the tree beating goes.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

Kensai said:


> And I'm bruised and battered again. I love it.


 
As far as Sanda goes I understand this completely, although I think by societal standards this means we are insane.


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 31, 2006)

Doesn't sound so crazy to me, think about it, what about them Wing chun gizmos with the articulated arms and so forth, they appear to be oak to me.

I don't think my 5 and 6 year olds are ready for this or the old Hands in the hot sand bit from Shaolin ;-)

Yeah I read nearly EVERYTHING here tho they're training EPAK....Jr ;-)


Skennen Peace.

Don't think you'll be hurting any of these trees unless yer beating on Saplings. 

Beating on Maples eh? You gonna tap em come March during the running of the Sap? Wonder if it'll glean More or Less Maple Sap from being Beaten on.

Remember about 40 GALLONS of Maple Sap to make 1 gallon of Syrup!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

Kwiter said:


> Beating on Maples eh? !


 
Maple, oak, pine, cherry, whats the difference I am not prejudice when it comes to beating a tree. Well ok maybe a red wood would be a little scary but the rest are all fair game



Kwiter said:


> Remember about 40 GALLONS of Maple Sap to make 1 gallon of Syrup!


 
I actually knew that.... or at least I knew it takes an awful lot of Maple sap to make an awful little maple syrup.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 19, 2008)

Nothing of real important here but....

Training yesterday... found out it is not only trees..... Its walls too :EG:

Also I didn't know that it was possible for just the lower outside of the biceps and triceps to hurt independently of the rest of the biceps and triceps.

My arms hut... MAN I love this feeling :EG:


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 19, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nothing serious I just started training Sanshou/Sanda again, the teacher and I have time in our schedules again and I spent about 30 minutes today beating up a tree. Palm strikes and forearm strikes followed by an application or 2 and let me tell you spend 30 minutes hitting a tree over and over again, although trees once again fear me, my arms and palms and me currently hate me.
> 
> Just wanted to mention this to someone, thanks I feel better now.



Very good.......  but tree not hit back !







Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Very good....... but tree not hit back !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No problem, I think of this "Boards don't hit back" at least once a week

But I wish the tree that fell on me a few years back knew that


----------



## Ninebird8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Boy, did you bring back memories of my Shaolin training! We used to have to do that with forearms and shins, until the leaves shook, and then using finger tip strikes, strip the bark. Yes, I can hear the environmentalists now, but I promise no animals were hurt except us!!! Of my three masters in eagle claw, whitecrane/yang tai chi, and Northern Shaolin, my Shaolin master made me lose against all types of flora and fauna.....every once in awhile I get a craving but am now mostly internal so I walk away. I told him recently that if I had to do that type of training like we did almost 20 years ago, I would just go ahead and kill myself...LOL!!!!


----------

